# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  PTbyJason

## LuvMuhRoids

Thought I'd kick that idea around with you again on the PayPal account for AR. PayPal donations $5 USD or $5 EURO? I've seen a board or two have it at the bottom.

----------


## 956Vette

how bout just making an order at ASN instead of wherever you currently get your supps?

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Why not have both?


> how bout just making an order at ASN instead of wherever you currently get your supps?

----------


## PTbyJason

thanks for the reminder bro. It's set up so that people that pay get special features (such as access to member only boards and stuff). Is there anything particular that would be of interest to anyone (and NO, you cannot have access to the female forum, I know someone was thinking it)?

----------


## johnsomebody

I'm confused -you get special features if you pay AR?? Is that what you mean?

----------


## PTbyJason

> I'm confused -you get special features if you pay AR?? Is that what you mean?


 I was saying that I COULD put special features in for paid members. it's an option I have. I don't know what I would give them though because I like to give everyone everything, but at the same time I like to hook up those who help us somehow.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

I see what you are saying about a member benefits. Having access to a members only forum would spike a flood of membership among us serious members. Maybe a discount on supplements also for this option? A yearly membership would keep the income consistant. This idea would be comparable to a paypal idea for consistancy. I think a membership only forum would make AR more attractive as well. I did have a concern that a paypal image sitting down below asking for donations would make AR look ahhhhh...desperate and unattractive. Either idea would work for something to be an income.

The core of AR here is information and sales of products Jason so I think plugging your products with a discount for membership in reward for joining is not a bad idea. The membership fee would cover the difference. A special title under our Avatars could be another incentive. One thing I have observed in my activities on the board is the high competitiveness among AR posters is "post whoring" to change the status. To give more credibility among the board and for the acceptance in the click. This would be non-costly and easy.



> I was saying that I COULD put special features in for paid members. it's an option I have. I don't know what I would give them though because I like to give everyone everything, but at the same time I like to hook up those who help us somehow.

----------


## bigol'legs2

Hey man, the sight is lookin great....not to mention the bomb deals over at allsports bigol and I are gettin jacked on that protien bargain....Thanks for givin us frieks somethin to do when we aint workin out

----------


## Swellin

I am a member at another site, with an entirely different theme...that has registered users and members. It is a yearly subscription..$20 for the first year and $10 for each additional year. The board has some very high end sponsors, that from time to time offer specials.....members' only specials. They are announced iin the members' forum, so others never even view them. It is not much, but a small break for the members. It also drums up business for the sponsors. Jason, if you are interested in seeing it, Pm me and I'll tell you the site (I have used my real info there, and don't trust all of you other shiesters...specially our neighborhood narc....you know who you are... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

You must mean RON  :Stick Out Tongue: 


> specially our neighborhood narc....you know who you are...

----------


## Swellin

> You must mean RON


Man...you are gooooood.

----------


## Warrior

> Is there anything particular that would be of interest to anyone (and NO, you cannot have access to the female forum, I know someone was thinking it)?


Somebody has been snooping - hasn't he  :No No:

----------


## bermich

> thanks for the reminder bro. It's set up so that people that pay get special features (such as access to member only boards and stuff). Is there anything particular that would be of interest to anyone (and NO, you cannot have access to the female forum, I know someone was thinking it)?



I would NEVER ask for access to the female forum. That is just wrong.

Dont we already have access to members only boards?
I would donate five dollars every so often for the time you spend keeping the board up

Thanks for putting up the arcade. Now I am ALWAYS late to work ****it. Tetris is killing me and whoever has 91k high score.

----------


## bermich

Members only could include CHAT ROOM, ARCADE, 
Luv hit most of em though. The special icon by our avatars showing we are SPECIAL.
Discounts obtained through member status for ASN would be great. Maybe if we buy a certain amount of OUR favorite product we could earn points towards another free product that we select in the beginning. 
You gotta do something since ALL the other boards have sponsors cluttering up the boards and you dont have any. Until now of course.

----------


## PTbyJason

ok, I will think all of this over. Thanks for everyone that has replied so far, and keep it coming. I have some ideas.

----------


## chicamahomico

> ok, I will think all of this over. Thanks for everyone that has replied so far, and keep it coming. I have some ideas.


Jason, in the genral case I am not a fan of internet pay sites at all, however, AR is one of the very few sites I would HAPPILY subscribe to for an annual, semi-annual or monthly fee. I understand that with the growth of the board your bandwidth, server, admin and storage costs are rising fast and nobody expects you to put time and effort into a site for free buds. I'm sure you will think of a good way to raise up some cash and I will support AR.

----------


## PTbyJason

> Jason, in the genral case I am not a fan of internet pay sites at all, however, AR is one of the very few sites I would HAPPILY subscribe to for an annual, semi-annual or monthly fee. I understand that with the growth of the board your bandwidth, server, admin and storage costs are rising fast and nobody expects you to put time and effort into a site for free buds. I'm sure you will think of a good way to raise up some cash and I will support AR.


 oh I agree with you. I hate when people charge members to use the website. That's why if it's anything, it's extra privileges for paying members. I appreciate everyone willing to contribute and I want to make sure that I give something back to each of you.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Ah a chat room. Thats a good idea also. Earning points too.


> Members only could include CHAT ROOM, ARCADE, 
> Luv hit most of em though. The special icon by our avatars showing we are SPECIAL.
> Discounts obtained through member status for ASN would be great. Maybe if we buy a certain amount of OUR favorite product we could earn points towards another free product that we select in the beginning. 
> You gotta do something since ALL the other boards have sponsors cluttering up the boards and you dont have any. Until now of course.

----------


## PTbyJason

I'm thinking of the store hack as a possibility right now. swellin, is what you have at the other forum similar to that? If I go with the store hack, the amount of additional features for contributing members will be endless. Stay tuned.  :Smilie:  (by the way, the author just began working on it yesterday, and due to the complexity it will probably take several months for it to be completed, but it will be worth it in the end.)

----------


## 50%Natural

I am a donating member at several sites. I like the idea of contributing as I have contributed to sbi, cem, ugf so far. I don't mind. It also gives you access to special "sponsers". I think that is a bad idea for ar. I do like the idea of a chat room for donating members as there is a large core of 'reg' members. Also, the arcade too. I don't mind donanting 25 bucks like I have else where. Good idea, i'd put in. Do it Jason.

----------


## tryingtogetbig

> I am a donating member at several sites. I like the idea of contributing as I have contributed to sbi, cem, ugf so far. I don't mind. It also gives you access to special "sponsers". I think that is a bad idea for ar. I do like the idea of a chat room for donating members as there is a large core of 'reg' members. Also, the arcade too. I don't mind donanting 25 bucks like I have else where. Good idea, i'd put in. Do it Jason.


I would be all for this also...it would kind of seperate the "men" from the "boys" if you know what I mean. I do think having a "trusted Member" or something along those lines could be very beneficial to the real deal members.

peace,

ttgb

----------


## daman1

> I was saying that I COULD put special features in for paid members. it's an option I have. I don't know what I would give them though because I like to give everyone everything, but at the same time I like to hook up those who help us somehow.


I'm sure people would love a source. I know it is bad, but at least you can make money off it.

----------


## bermich

> I'm sure people would love a source. I know it is bad, but at least you can make money off it.


Im sure he has his own side deals going on being an administrator or a popular board. Actually posting sources leaves the board open to FBI and DEA crap. So I doubt he needs to make money off of offering sources to paying members. 

What kinda store hacks do you mean???

----------


## mass junkie

I would love to see some of the stuff mentioned above go into effect....it seems like a win win situation for everybody  :Smilie:

----------


## daman1

> Im sure he has his own side deals going on being an administrator or a popular board. Actually posting sources leaves the board open to FBI and DEA crap. So I doubt he needs to make money off of offering sources to paying members. 
> 
> What kinda store hacks do you mean???


I can see what your saying Berm., I didn't think of that.

----------


## PTbyJason

WOAH, hang on a minute! 

This whole donation thing has nothing at all to do with sources. There will not be a "trusted members board". I don't want or need that on here. And Bermich, please tell me that you weren't implying that I have stuff going on, on the side. There is no way in h*ll I would ever even consider touching that. I will also tell you that it makes me nervous even having a message board dealing with steroids at times. Not because I personally am using, but because steroids are illegal and I help run a message board that talks about it. The reason we have this message board is because we feel that it helps support All Sports Nutrition. Think about it. The most dedicated people to working out are the guys on this board. And if you are constantly working out, you are constantly using supplements. That is the only connection among all of this. My freedom is too important to me to let it get any deeper than that. I respect and understand what everyone does on here, and I can even understand why dealers do what they do. I keep a line between myself and that though. It's the smart thing to do.

----------


## daman1

> WOAH, hang on a minute! 
> 
> This whole donation thing has nothing at all to do with sources. There will not be a "trusted members board". I don't want or need that on here. And Bermich, please tell me that you weren't implying that I have stuff going on, on the side. There is no way in h*ll I would ever even consider touching that. I will also tell you that it makes me nervous even having a message board dealing with steroids at times. Not because I personally am using, but because steroids are illegal and I help run a message board that talks about it. The reason we have this message board is because we feel that it helps support All Sports Nutrition. Think about it. The most dedicated people to working out are the guys on this board. And if you are constantly working out, you are constantly using supplements. That is the only connection among all of this. My freedom is too important to me to let it get any deeper than that. I respect and understand what everyone does on here, and I can even understand why dealers do what they do. I keep a line between myself and that though. It's the smart thing to do.


I understand exactly. I am sorry if I offended you. I had no intention to.

----------


## PTbyJason

> I understand exactly. I am sorry if I offended you. I had no intention to.


I already told you on the phone, but I wanted everyone else to know. I wasn't offended by any of this discussion at all, but I wanted to let everyone know where I stood on the subject so there wasn't any misunderstanding.

----------


## tryingtogetbig

> My freedom is too important to me to let it get any deeper than that.


AAhhhhh....come on Jason.....I think you would look good in black and white stripes!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

peace,

ttgb

----------


## bermich

> I already told you on the phone, but I wanted everyone else to know. I wasn't offended by any of this discussion at all, but I wanted to let everyone know where I stood on the subject so there wasn't any misunderstanding.



I didnt mean side deals as in you are a source or anything like that. I meant that Im sure you get a lot of PMs asking if you will help promote products, etc. Im sure all admins get hit up with solicitations. I also meant that you wouldnt have to openly post it and wouldnt. At least I think thats what I meant. I typed a lot of weird stuff last night.

----------


## PTbyJason

> I didnt mean side deals as in you are a source or anything like that. I meant that Im sure you get a lot of PMs asking if you will help promote products, etc. Im sure all admins get hit up with solicitations. I also meant that you wouldnt have to openly post it and wouldnt. At least I think thats what I meant. I typed a lot of weird stuff last night.


 LMAO. When people come to me with stuff like that, half the time I ban them.  :LOL:  They have no idea what happend.  :Smilie:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Well, Im excited and cant wait for to see what else can be added to the board for fun.  :Smilie:

----------


## 50%Natural

> Well, Im excited and cant wait for to see what else can be added to the board for fun.


Me too...

----------

